# AKFF v's KFDU Affiliation???



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Really stupid question....AKFF has below the header KFDU
A while ago I thought KFDU was absolved by AKFF? Is this correct?
Today recieved letter from KFDU telling me some news.....I have not been back to this site in almost a year due to thinking it was defunct....was I wrong!
KFDU looks to be alive and well soooooooo........... can someone please explain the difference and why they are assocciated with each other but have different WWW's?

Regards

AKA: Confused :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I never noticed that under the header before. I also got that email and checked out the the site as I registered once but never visit.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Christ! this is worse than I thought!

How many other people thought this?


----------



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

got me stuffed about the affiliation but i got the same email and i must say those shirts look bloody good about time akff got some made up.cmon guys what do u recon


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think it a great conspiracy or anything. I've always known the other site has been there but considering there seems to be a lot of duplication of topics I see it as a case of which pub do you want to drink in. There are heaps of members in common, some use the same name, some change it. I spend WAY to much time here to have any spare time left :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

KFDU is like being on the set of an early 90's feelgood sitcom. There's so much fake love and restrained hostilities.

I am registered, but only because I like to look at the bass reports. I'd spend more time there but I can't imagine that I'd fit in there to be honest.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

wallarooyak said:


> got me stuffed about the affiliation but i got the same email and i must say those shirts look bloody good about time akff got some made up.cmon guys what do u recon


Yep....AKFF....what do ya reckon...some pride identitiy?
;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

There seems to be a few more northern members on the other one which I once thought would be great, but that now makes me feel a little common....I'd rather feel like the lone ranger..... :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> There seems to be a few more northern members on the other one which I once thought would be great, but that now makes me feel a little common....I'd rather feel like the lone ranger..... :lol:


There is a lot of northern members that yak flyfish here :lol: ...A.S.F.F.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

It's emoticon tourette's on KFDU


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I don't think it a great conspiracy or anything. I've always known the other site has been there but considering there seems to be a lot of duplication of topics I see it as a case of which pub do you want to drink in. There are heaps of members in common, some use the same name, some change it.


Agreed Barrabundy, both have something to offer so we should enjoy them both, I like pub crawls :lol: :lol: .

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

As already stated AKFF and KFDU are to distinct and separate forums that both share a love of kayak fishing and as such people will be members on both if not more kayak related forums.

Now if you are after AKFF merchindise, AKFF for a number of years have had this available through Cafe Press like KFDU have only just set up.
http://www.cafepress.com.au/akff

If you enter the AKFF forum through this address: http://www.akff.net/ you will gain access to a header banner that has a list of more options than what you may not be seeing now.
Or click on the Wiki link under the AKFF banner.









As for our tag line "Kayak Fishing Down Under" for as long as I have been a member that has been there ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well there you go!!!!
The questions have been answered! And a little more to boot.

Regards all that have been helpful. 
And yes, I am a member of mutiple yak sites and will continue to do so.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wallarooyak said:


> got me stuffed about the affiliation but i got the same email and i must say those shirts look bloody good about time akff got some made up.cmon guys what do u recon


AKFF has had shirts (and stickers and hats and brag mats etc etc) available for several years. 'Team AKFF' shirts were made up and offered to members last year however unfortunately there was very little demand and as such we didn't pursue it further due to lack of interest.

AKFF has been around for about 6 or 7 years. KFDU was started up about 4 years ago. As others have said, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks forthe responce Davey i understand. Maybe we could try another poll to see if there is anymore interest in akff land on these team shirts i know i would and i have only joined this year.

cheers
Dave


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I ordered a KFDU shirt the other day,,awesome shirts,,if i can't catch any fish at least i will look cool trying,,, :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Shorty said:


> I ordered a KFDU shirt the other day,,awesome shirts,,if i can't catch any fish at least i will look cool trying,,, :lol:


good for you.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

And if AKKF can come up with some shirts just as snazzy i will be the first to order, a man can never look to cool :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I'd rather feel like the lone ranger..... :lol:


No need to feel lonely, coz I'm there too!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

KFDU - good site- good blokes - good shirts and they love there yak fishing .

is there something wrong with that ?

as stated its just another pub to discuss yak fishing and arrange fishing trips .

they have started doing a social thing once a month under the guise of the sydney kayak fishing club.[ theres also a north coast and a south coast social as well ]were u fish in the mornning then come in about lunch time for a bbq lunch . alway s at a different location . great way to discover and fish water that u normally would not fish .

theres quite alot of members on this site that are on that site as well .

dont think its affiliated or in compitition with other yak sites, its just another yak fishing site . 

all good

craig


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

The shirts look alright apart from the wanky tribal wave thing at the bottom and on the sleeves. It reminds me of those bogan VT commodores missing 3 wheel covers, and with a dodgy flame decal on it.

Rival forums are no good unless there actually is a fun, and good natured rivalry between them.

I propose a 1 week long akff vs kfdu fish off (members can only nominate themselves for one of the forums), where the top 10 fish of the week are chosen by 'independents', and a e-trophy is given to the forum that wins. This can be held once a year or so.

I reccon that would be great fun, and probably not that hard to organise considering people often frequent both forums.

Go AKFF!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Davey G said:


> wallarooyak said:
> 
> 
> > got me stuffed about the affiliation but i got the same email and i must say those shirts look bloody good about time akff got some made up.cmon guys what do u recon
> ...


So how many of the guys who had a little tanty about not being included in Team AKFF actually forked out and bought one of the shirts they wanted so bad.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If i look at our shirts compared with theirs, I think we should be elitist.
That was just a stunt to create a demand.

Those shirts do remind me of the flames on a falcon. I wonder if they are producing a Lei to go with it :lol:

ps. did magnum pi go kayak fishing ?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Funny thing is that all this talk about the shirts is getting more hits over there
> 
> Dont worry me at all, not linked to anyone.
> 
> ...


steve
i rarely wear a shirt
might get some chaffing


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

grinner said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is that all this talk about the shirts is getting more hits over there
> ...


pssst grinnz this isn't your dating website :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I'm certainly gonna get one!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

clarkey said:


> So how many of the guys who had a little tanty about not being included in Team AKFF actually forked out and bought one of the shirts they wanted so bad.


hehehehe..

the blokes who were fair dinkum about wanting shirts got off their arse and ordered one.

the blokes who did the whinging suddenly went quiet when it came time to put up or shut up.

who would have thunk it?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Buff said:


> As already stated AKFF and KFDU are to distinct and separate forums that both share a love of kayak fishing and as such people will be members on both if not more kayak related forums.


If able, and living in SEQ or NSW, venture out to the Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Convention in September 10-11, and see the harmony and mixing that exists between members of a number of various forums and clubs such as AKFF, KFDU, Sweetwater, ECKFC and Ausfish, and others, all will have a good time regardless of their group, and whether paddler of kayak or canoe, or a pedaller of one, everything goes out the window with them being just anglers and having a laugh or a shit stir among each other.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

well said dodge  

its not about where better than u   

when im on the water i have met alot of fishos from fishraider, they seem like good blokes as well . the common interest as dodge has stated IS that we are all keen fishos .

craig


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> well said dodge
> 
> its not about where better than u
> 
> ...


Ditto, beer is beer, don't matter where you drink it!


----------

